# Lump Charcoal Making



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2007)

Go to Google and plug in this phrase "Dan Gill Charcoal"..leave out the quotation marks. I think you will get a get a few hits which might prove helpful. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2007)

The things neighbors with get upset about.  :roll:


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

timroy said:
			
		

> I have been making lump charcoal for the past 6 months.  So far I have learned how to piss off my neighbors, melt my buried internet cable and create a back-draft large enough to remove most of my upper body hair.



Now thats funny, I don care where your from, that ther's funny......

When you do the 3 hour burn , how much air is allowed in ? If there's something that takes more effort than its worth, sounds like a project for me and a case of beer..


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

There was a pictorial somewhere on the web I seen once on making your own lump and it seemed rather labor intensive for the amount of lump that this guy got for one load, however, your mileage may vary.

$7 for 20lbs works just fine for me. I mean I realize it's not authentic lump charcoal but.....


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

It aint real Q' if you don't use your own lump !! (and foil of course)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Bruce. I don't use enough of it for it to be a cost factor for me.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jan 12, 2007)

sounds like a project for me and a case of beer.. and the fire department  
[/quote]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2007)

Not to let any type of proverbial cat out of the bag, but the guys over at the BBQ Guru are devising a lump charcoal maker as we speak.  Shotgun Fred has been working on it daily...

I have no idea what the cost would be...but you know it is going to be good when they bring it to market!  

*(Greg refuses to kiss advertiser ass...just stating the facts!)*


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> There was a pictorial somewhere on the web I seen once on making your own lump and it seemed rather labor intensive for the amount of lump that this guy got for one load, however, your mileage may vary.
> 
> $7 for 20lbs works just fine for me. I mean I realize it's not authentic lump charcoal but.....



Here's the pictorial. http://www.nakedwhiz.com/makinglump.htm

Cowboy and BGE here are $20/20lb bag. Laz? at safeway $8/20#bag. Add the 8.16% sales tax.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 13, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> timroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried that once too and the damn barrell caught on fire! :x  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pictorial.  Interesting...
If I read that right, you end up with 1/3 as much charcoal as wood.  That would be what I would expect.
Thanks again.


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2007)

Indeed, that was interesting. Thanks

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Great pics!
One question. How long using that process would it take to get, say....a 20lb bag?
Just curious.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 14, 2007)

2/3 ?

So guessing that a processed full cord of wood will produce about 26-30 cubic feet of lump?

Have you weighed 1/3 of the barrels size in wood BEFORE burning it?  Because 1/3 of an average  cord of seasoned wood weighs about 1,300 and 2,000 pounds.... http://www.daviddarling.info/encycloped ... _cord.html

The weight of the amount of wood you put in the barrel to start with is the key to the equation of Puff's question.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> 2/3 ?
> 
> So guessing that a processed full cord of wood will produce about 26-30 cubic feet of lump?
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  Yeah........What SJ said


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

Go PUFF! I don't care what they say


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2007)

You may not be able to tell by weight because some wood is denser than others.  I get about three 5 gallons bucket on my retort system.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Charcoal-Making/

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Charcoal-Making2/

timroy...I'm going to try your system.


----------

